# Modifying shoes to improve fit?



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Off the rack cycling shoes aren't a great fit for everyone, and custom shoes are expensive. The switch to more American (wide heel) sizing for bike shoes has left people with narrow heels in a pickle. Narrow sizes don't work for everyone either. Has anyone tried to modify off the rack shoes to improve the fit, particularly for feet with high arches or narrow heels? Drug stores sell pads and other products meant to modify shoes for people with foot problems, diabetes, etc. and these could theoretically be used to improve the fit of off the rack shoes. You could wear two pair of socks but that gets hot in the summer. I know there are custom footbeds available, but I need to modify shoes for someone with narrow heels.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Google 'narrow heel insert" or similar.

Here's a couple examples of what you'll see.

Foot Petals Heavenly Heelz 6-Pair Pack Combo - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

http://www.amazon.com/Profoot-INCLUDED-Softer-Thicker-Liners/dp/B007VDH39A


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I use pro foot triad 3/4 length in all of my shoes. I've got a narrow rear foot with high arch & a boxy forefoot and the Profoot Triad work great. They're available at Amazon, Walmart, Kmart, Walgreens & Drugstore.com. I bought a bunch of them because they make all of my shoes fit perfectly and I know they will eventually "upgrade" them and they won't be as good as the old ones.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't realize that "they switched to more American (wide heel) sizing for bike shoes.

I just got some new Sidi Chaos and I noticed, while I was riding, that it looked like I could slip a matchbook between my heel and my shoe. I have no slipping what so ever so I haven't thought too much about it.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

This describes my foot. I have a pair of Sidi Genius Mega 6.6 with the ankle lock.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like you're just buying cheap shoes and complaining about it.

Go to a Fizik dealer.

You will find shoes that fit your "non American narrow heel" perfectly and you will also find that the insoles in the shoes are custom molded to your feet right in the shop. You will also probably find that they sell Shimano shoes too with a much larger range. The top of the range is all shoes that mold to your feet. Not just the insoles, the entire shoes. We bake the shoes in a special oven, put them on the customer quick and put special vacuum bags on their feet to mold the entire shoe perfectly.

Or you can just keep buying crap off of the internet and complaining.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Sounds like you're just buying cheap shoes and complaining about it.
> 
> Go to a Fizik dealer.
> 
> ...


Here are my crap, cheap shoes:

I swear I didn't see the heel gap when I tried them on. They still don't slip at all, maybe it will be a good place to store extra Gel packs....


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

I remember a time ( late '80s early 90's) when bike shoes were made of natural leather, that stretched. You'd buy shoes 1/2 size too small and they'd stretch to fit perfectly, so I'm fussy about fit. Back then bike shoes were also sized to fit European (narrow heel) feet.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

No I've tried Sidi Genius, Shimano, Specialized, not cheap shoes.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I have issues with heels sometimes when I know I will have rough hike a bike mtn biking a couple things help.

1- Heel Pads like mentioned above
2- Duct Tape on the Heel especially if the inner lining of your shoe is smooth
3- Big Bandaids over the Heels ( I do this when I know I will be hike a biking a lot in a day only)

So yes sounds like you need to try some things to modify your shoes


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

I never realized this untll this thread
My Mavic shoes are slightly wide heel
I think my LG MTB shoes are "normal"

In the past - I had small feet I would use a heel cushion under the tongue to help fill up space properly. As if you just tightened it, it would create a hotspot at the base of your leg/ankle. The Dr Sholls heel cushion put under the tongue filled up the space properly to prevent the hot spot and kept my foot back a bit towards the heel.

FYI .. a couple years ago my feet grew 3/4 of an inch. I had to buy all new shoes for everything - tennis, running, work, MTB, road etc. what a pain. My muscles and tendons had the worst time "growing" or adjusting since I was in my mid 40s. I was spraining my ankles/feet just by standing up.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Your feet grew 3/4 inch when you were in your 40s? Was this due to medical condition?


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Judging by your handle and the way you're promoting Fizik shoes I'd say you're a manufacturer's rep. To answer your question I've never bought shoes on the internet and I don't buy crap. I buy high end Sidi, Specialized, Shimano with ratcheting buckles. I can't use men's narrow because my forefoot's too wide, so I'm stuck with trying to narrow the heel on an ordinary men's shoe. I haven't tried the oven baked shoes because I've heard that all that really does is speed up the breaking in process- it won't make a wide heel narrow. 

Your attitude is not appreciated. I feel no desire to go try Fizik shoes right now.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Here are my crap, cheap shoes:
> 
> I swear I didn't see the heel gap when I tried them on. They still don't slip at all, maybe it will be a good place to store extra Gel packs....


To me, it looks like you just bought too big a size? Are your toes all the way forward? I have "strange" feet. I have super tall and long arches but short toes. My feet measure about 10.5 but I wear 11.5 (45.5 in SIDI Wires) in order to accomodate the length of my arch. If I am back in the shoe (heel in place by adjustable heel cup), I have quite a bit of room in the toe box.

what socks are those by the way? Look super comfy


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Z6_esb said:


> To me, it looks like you just bought too big a size? Are your toes all the way forward? I have "strange" feet. I have super tall and long arches but short toes. My feet measure about 10.5 but I wear 11.5 (45.5 in SIDI Wires) in order to accomodate the length of my arch. If I am back in the shoe (heel in place by adjustable heel cup), I have quite a bit of room in the toe box.
> 
> what socks are those by the way? Look super comfy


Naw, the shoes fit like a glove when I am standing, they just look like this when in the pedals. It's weird and I can't stop looking down at it but they don't move around on my feet at all. The next size down had my toes hitting the ends.

DarnTough socks. I am very picky on socks and these are merino wool and indestructible with a lifetime guarantee. 

I use this brand for my everyday socks, my snowboard socks and bike socks.

Men's Bike - Men - Darn Tough Socks


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Naw, the shoes fit like a glove when I am standing, they just look like this when in the pedals. It's weird and I can't stop looking down at it but they don't move around on my feet at all. The next size down had my toes hitting the ends.
> 
> DarnTough socks. I am very picky on socks and these are merino wool and indestructible with a lifetime guarantee.
> 
> ...


thanks for the link!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Blue Sugar said:


> Judging by your handle and the way you're promoting Fizik shoes I'd say you're a manufacturer's rep. To answer your question I've never bought shoes on the internet and I don't buy crap. I buy high end Sidi, Specialized, Shimano with ratcheting buckles. I can't use men's narrow because my forefoot's too wide, so I'm stuck with trying to narrow the heel on an ordinary men's shoe. I haven't tried the oven baked shoes because I've heard that all that really does is speed up the breaking in process- it won't make a wide heel narrow.
> 
> Your attitude is not appreciated. I feel no desire to go try Fizik shoes right now.


Heat molding works great and you don't need a shop to do it for you. That said, making a heel cup smaller is marginally effective, a little widening is easier... But you can do it, pulling it in at the rear of the heel and closing it around the Achilles. If you buy higher end, like you mention, just buy semi-custom. (Of course you could buy full customs) For semi you can do a foot trace and work with a rep and you will get exactly what you want. Exactly, with no guess work. You won't need to mold them even, if you want or need to you can just use a heat gun for spot work. Im a Bont fan personally, I am also a speed skater and that's a foot killing sport... If you get speed skates that work you can sure get cycling shoes!

BONT | Cycling shoes, Custom made, Aerodynamic light weight bike shoes

If you'd like I can send you the contact info for the rep I have bought from, he's been great. He's in So Cal but you'll get great attention and a perfect finished product. I always have.


----------

